# Lasagne Tonight!



## Andy HB (Feb 13, 2011)

And tomorrow (but I won't worry about that one)

I've been hungering for a lasagne for weeks and tonight was the night.

Actually got the sauces right for once and it wasn't as sloppy as normal (I never measure the ingredients) 

Anyway, BG reading at 2hrs --> 6.2. BG reading at 3hrs --> 5.8.

I've also got to admit to a sly pint of bitter at the same time.

Any thoughts as to whether I should expect a hit a bit later because of the fat/alchohol?

Andy


----------



## macast (Feb 14, 2011)

wow... great figures there Andy.  you will have to share the recipe


----------



## Alan S (Feb 14, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> And tomorrow (but I won't worry about that one)
> 
> I've been hungering for a lasagne for weeks and tonight was the night.
> 
> ...


Looks brilliant to me; I always wonder what happened at one hour. Did you test later to see if the pizza effect hit?


----------



## donnarob (Feb 14, 2011)

Andy, what type of lasagne sheet did you use?   I haven't had any pasta at all since diagnosis and wondered if you'd tried the whole wheat variety? 

My kids want me to make one this week, so will let you know how I get on. 

Your results are great though. You seem to have this well and truly sussed! 

Donna


----------



## FM001 (Feb 14, 2011)

Amazing results Andy, home made lasagna beats any shop bought brand and can often be tastier than some Italian Restaurants, adding ample amounts of fresh garlic is the key to a good lasagna.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 14, 2011)

macast said:


> wow... great figures there Andy.  you will have to share the recipe



You really don't want to know! Trust me!! 

I've just plugged the details into my nutrition tracker and the resulting numbers don't make healthy reading. It's why I will not be making this on a regular basis.



			
				Alan S said:
			
		

> Did you test later to see if the pizza effect hit?



I'm going to be having the second half of it tonight, but I won't be having any alcohol. I'll do a test at 3, 4 & 5hrs to see what happens (the 3hr test will be able to put it into some context with yesterday's testing, vaguely).



			
				donnarob said:
			
		

> Andy, what type of lasagne sheet did you use? I haven't had any pasta at all since diagnosis and wondered if you'd tried the whole wheat variety?



I used Lasagne Verdi sheets (per 100g --> 360cals, 14.0g Protein, 66.8g Carb, 2.0g Sugars, 3.5g Fat, 1.1g Sat Fat) 

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 14, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I'll do a test at 3, 4 & 5hrs to see what happens (the 3hr test will be able to put it into some context with yesterday's testing, vaguely).



Correction! I won't be testing now. I'm more interested in getting some kip!

An early night for me, I think. Need to do some heavy thinking at work tomorrow so need my beauty sleep!


----------



## Alan S (Feb 15, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I'm going to be having the second half of it tonight, but I won't be having any alcohol. I'll do a test at 3, 4 & 5hrs to see what happens (the 3hr test will be able to put it into some context with yesterday's testing, vaguely).


Could you add a one-hour to that list?


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 15, 2011)

Alan S said:


> Could you add a one-hour to that list?



I'll consider it when I have lasagne again. But that won't be for a very long while.


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 15, 2011)

I find lasagne one of the foods I can eat without too much effect, useful when out and about as a lot of restaurants do it.
P.S. my local Italian makes a great lasagne and the secret is to add minced/chopped bacon (italian of course).
P.P.S.  try making your own pasta sheets, I did this the other day and 150g pasta flour make enough sheets for 6 large portions of lasagne.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 24, 2011)

Since I was interested to give it a try, we had our recipe Lasagne this weekend, which was very tasty (but possibly a bit sloppy for most peoples tastes).

I calculated it to be approx 30g Carb per portion, half from the pasta, half from the flour and tomatoes.

Before: 6.7 (a higher pre-meal then my norm recently, possibly because of less exercise then normal)
1-Hour: 7.6
2-Hour: 5.7
3-Hour: 6.1
4-Hour: 7.6

I didn't do a 5-hour+ as it was gone 10pm after the 4-hour reading.  But interesting the double peak.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ooh I really want lasagne now - but have seen Andy's tracker figures and they are scary!
Anyone know if you can make a low gi lasagne?


----------



## Mark T (Apr 25, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Ooh I really want lasagne now - but have seen Andy's tracker figures and they are scary!
> Anyone know if you can make a low gi lasagne?


Pasta is supposed to be low GI - although I still think it is delayed spike.  I'm not sure what the official "GI" for this meal would be - and I don't fancy testing it with a 10g glucose load.

Our recipe is (for reference):
500g mince
380g Chopped tomatoes (packet)
6 sheets of Lasagne (88g)
Handful of mushrooms
Handful of onion (didn't actually have this as we didn't have any in the fridge)
Garlic
2x Oxo stock cubes
114g cheese
60ml milk
57g flour
57g Margarine

(this makes 4 portions)

I'm assuming the first spike is due to the tomatoes and the flour (although that was combined with milk, marg and cheese so should really be mid GI).  I wonder if it would be possible to substitute with linseed flour.  We used semi-skim milk which I believe is higher GI then full-fat.

I seem to recall reading somewhere that there is a veg that can be sliced and layered a little like pasta.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Since I was interested to give it a try, we had our recipe Lasagne this weekend, which was very tasty (but possibly a bit sloppy for most peoples tastes).
> 
> I calculated it to be approx 30g Carb per portion, half from the pasta, half from the flour and tomatoes.
> 
> ...




Very impressive readings, what was your morning reading like?


----------



## Mark T (Apr 25, 2011)

toby said:


> Very impressive readings, what was your morning reading like?


Unfortunately I didn't do it.  Although the pre-lunch the next day was 5.3 (my breakfast and snack are low carb).

The problem with the meal is possibly the same as Andy's, the saturated fat content is a bit high (not as high as you might think).  Although it's nice to have something like that once in a while.


----------



## lizabetic (Apr 26, 2011)

I know this is a little off topic but i've read your readings and I would never be able to get those sort of figures soon after a meal. Typically i'm between 8 and 13 and still so after 2 hours. Obviously it changes with what I eat but I can't be eating nothing all my life.. 

I once made a 'veggie' lasagne, without the pasta, it was aubergines, lasagne sauce and lots of cheese. Was incredibly delicous except I think I remember it making me high!


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 26, 2011)

lizdiz247 said:


> I know this is a little off topic but i've read your readings and I would never be able to get those sort of figures soon after a meal. Typically i'm between 8 and 13 and still so after 2 hours. Obviously it changes with what I eat but I can't be eating nothing all my life..
> 
> I once made a 'veggie' lasagne, without the pasta, it was aubergines, lasagne sauce and lots of cheese. Was incredibly delicous except I think I remember it making me high!


Carrying on the off-topic, Liz did you check the lasagne sauce, some of the shelf products have high sugar levels.  Buy a carton of Passata it's only tomatoes and a lot cheaper.  If you are not on insulin you can only change your readings by reducing the carb content.  I presume Mark is injecting for his meals carb content.  To go from 6.7 pre meal to 5.7 1 hour later would not be possible for me.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 27, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> ...I presume Mark is injecting for his meals carb content.  To go from 6.7 pre meal to 5.7 1 hour later would not be possible for me.


Nope, I'm on Metformin only (which was taken the same time as the meal).  The 6.7 was strangely high for me and I didn't have enough spare strips to re-test, recently I've been more often at 5.x pre meal.

It's almost as If I need a higher blood sugar to initially kick my pancreas into action, then once it gets going I'm ok.  Although It may of been my liver giving me a false high before the metformin dose - I sometimes see that in the mornings.


----------



## lizabetic (Apr 27, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> Carrying on the off-topic, Liz did you check the lasagne sauce, some of the shelf products have high sugar levels.  Buy a carton of Passata it's only tomatoes and a lot cheaper.  If you are not on insulin you can only change your readings by reducing the carb content.  I presume Mark is injecting for his meals carb content.  To go from 6.7 pre meal to 5.7 1 hour later would not be possible for me.



I didn't check the sugar content but that definately sounds a likely possibility! Generally my carb intake is relatively low and I have recently been monitoring this. It'll go up to 13 after say 30-40g carbs depending on what i'm doing after i.e. sitting around or out and about!


----------



## Lilies (Jun 15, 2011)

A way to reduce the carbs even more is replace the White sauce with some low fat creme Frau he diluted down a bit with milk. I drop dollops of this over the mince when making and also spread a thin layer on final layer of pasta, some cheese on top and bingo


----------

